# Different types of camellia oil



## Jobunny (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knows if there's a difference between Camellia Sinensis oil and Camellia Oleifera oil (for skin application).

Garden of Wisdom sells both kinds for the same price so I was wondering if there was any difference at all in the properties for skincare. I did some Googling (of course!) but only turned up stuff saying that Camellia Sinensis is green tea (it's the tea plant) and that there are lots of different kinds of camellia PLANT but nothing on if the oils from the different varieties of Camellia.

Any help is greatly appreciated! I have a feeling there's no real difference at all, but because I can't find any info it's bugging me twice as much!







Edit to add: the one I'm using at the moment is listed on the website (AmorAromatherapy) as Camellia JAPONICA - so what's the difference there from the Sinensis and the Oliefera? Argh confused!

Haha this should be in the Gardening forum (if there was one!)!

Just to add to this again - the camellia oil I have (from AmorAromatherapy website) is clear, but on the website it says it's pale red (I emailed the owner when I bought it and she says that different batches etc can vary), and on Garden of Wisdom it says the both types of Camellia oil are yellow in colour.

I am so confused, why can't there just be one type of Camellia oil?! I guess it's a bit like olive oil and all its many variants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited AGAIN: on the GoW website it says that the oleifera is slightly more emollient than the sinensis, so I've got one difference - if there is anyone who knows any more that would be wonderful


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! It DOES sound awfully confusing! I did some searching too and the only thing I can think of is that the oils comes from different flowers? There are a ton of different camellia flowers so maybe that's it? Check out this site, maybe it will help. Or maybe not...lol. Sorry I can't be of more help!

Plant Finder Results for Camellia


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Kathy - thanks for your help! Yes it IS confusing, I guess I'm just really pedantic about making sure I get the absolute best one of whatever it is I'm getting. I think I'll just have to try some different types and assess the difference for myself!

Stupid natural skincare, I thought it was supposed to be easier lol!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 18, 2007)

Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - FromNatureWithLove.com has camellia oil but at the moment it is out of stock.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 18, 2007)

well, the sinensis and the japonica versions are very similar according to wikipedia, except apparently the sinensis is more like a tea tree when the japonica is more of a garden plant.

the oleifera version is close to the sasanqua one. the seeds are pressed to get the oil, the leaves are used for tea. very interesting for a tea lover ^^

the oil can come from camelia sinensis, japonica or oleifera varieties(according to wikipedia as well) but from what i gather, the sinensis is the most used to produce oil. the online shop where i buy all my oils sells camellia sinensis oil and says its color is yellow.

if i understand it well, there are different types of camellias because the plant was discovered in a country in Asia then people imported it in other countries (certain varieties are "crossed").

i found an article listing different types of camellia, it is really confusing.

i'm adding some pics, those camellias are really beautiful !


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, the sinensis and the japonica versions are very similar according to wikipedia, except apparently the sinensis is more like a tea tree when the japonica is more of a garden plant. the oleifera version is close to the sasanqua one. the seeds are pressed to get the oil, the leaves are used for tea. very interesting for a tea lover ^^

the oil can come from camelia sinensis, japonica or oleifera varieties(according to wikipedia as well) but from what i gather, the sinensis is the most used to produce oil. the online shop where i buy all my oils sells camellia sinensis oil and says its color is yellow.

if i understand it well, there are different types of camellias because the plant was discovered in a country in Asia then people imported it in other countries (certain varieties are "crossed").

i found an article listing different types of camellia, it is really confusing.

i'm adding some pics, those camellias are really beautiful !

Thank you!
I actually looked on the BOTTLE I have (which should have been the first thing I did) and the oil I have is the sasanqua one. I really like it, and don't need an extra moisturiser over the top like I felt I did with apricot oil, although the camellia oil is more sticky.

I really appreciate the info, especially as now I know that the oleifera version is probably closest to what I have now.

I love tea too



although I'm more into herbals like peppermint and peach/berries than camellia tea - I didn't even know you could make camellia tea! I guess you can make tea out of a lot more plants than is initially obvious. My parents love jasmine tea but it's too fragrant for me!

Thanks again for your info, you're a champ


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks, i'm glad it helps ! i didn't know either about camellia tea, i'm more into greens nowadays (one contains cherry tree petals). i've tried jasmine, but i quickly got tired of the taste, too light for me.

my aunt got me mint tea from Tunisia, it's really good, i rarely do some because i don't want to waste it.


----------



## elemi (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, my husband found this when he was doing a search on Amor (our website), and thought I better join up and try and clarify it... so here I am, and yep, Camellia is a confusing one.

And after clarifying it on our website, I then went to my suppliers online database of spec sheets, and I'm more confused... as they are saying Camellia sasanqua for the last 3 years of shipments received, and then list the origins as being China and Japan, whereas I understand that sasanqua only comes from Japan... so I'm assuming that the lovely sasanqua oil is grown across the water from Japan in China with a similar climate for it to have the same properties.

I do know that in the Asian-Pacific rim, the sasanqua and japonica oils are more expensive than the oleifera and sinensis... which could be due to labour being cheaper in China.

However, the properties are all very similar, therefore which ever species you have is not really a major issue, as long as it's not the Tea Oil (which is a cooking oil).

Tania

Medical Aromatherapist and Director

Amor Aromatherapy Ltd


----------



## Mav (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jobunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knows if there's a difference between Camellia Sinensis oil and Camellia Oleifera oil (for skin application).
Garden of Wisdom sells both kinds for the same price so I was wondering if there was any difference at all in the properties for skincare. I did some Googling (of course!) but only turned up stuff saying that Camellia Sinensis is green tea (it's the tea plant) and that there are lots of different kinds of camellia PLANT but nothing on if the oils from the different varieties of Camellia.

Any help is greatly appreciated! I have a feeling there's no real difference at all, but because I can't find any info it's bugging me twice as much!






Edit to add: the one I'm using at the moment is listed on the website (AmorAromatherapy) as Camellia JAPONICA - so what's the difference there from the Sinensis and the Oliefera? Argh confused!

Haha this should be in the Gardening forum (if there was one!)!

Just to add to this again - the camellia oil I have (from AmorAromatherapy website) is clear, but on the website it says it's pale red (I emailed the owner when I bought it and she says that different batches etc can vary), and on Garden of Wisdom it says the both types of Camellia oil are yellow in colour.

I am so confused, why can't there just be one type of Camellia oil?! I guess it's a bit like olive oil and all its many variants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited AGAIN: on the GoW website it says that the oleifera is slightly more emollient than the sinensis, so I've got one difference - if there is anyone who knows any more that would be wonderful





GoW has their own forum. Have you tried looking for answers there? The ladies at the Garden are so helpful!!! You could also e-mail Markey (the owner) through her website.


----------

